# Adaptar circuito destellador giros



## MBruno (May 5, 2017)

Buenas noches, tengo el circuito que esta adjunto, es un destellador para los intermitentes o giros de la moto, para que funcionen con led. Mi problema es el siguiente, este circuito esta hecho para 3 pines (positivo, negativo y salida positiva a los giros) y mi moto solamente tiene dos pines, como podria adaptar? pongo fotos de los de dos y tres pines ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2017)

Éste circuito es para : Positivo ( juntás los dos *+*12VDC ) , masa y salida .

La masa la dejás fija y te quedan dos , medi con el tester antes de conectarlo .


Ver el archivo adjunto 156010


----------



## MBruno (May 5, 2017)

osea en un terminal +12v y en otro la masa y la salida positiva? o entendi mal 


en el que tengo yo solamente tengo los terminales *B* y *L*


----------



## palurdo (May 5, 2017)

El terminal *B*att al positivo, el *L*amp a la bombilla, y el terminal *E*arth, a un tornillo del chasis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2017)

Del circuito con el 555 :

+12Vdc será el B

"Salida Destello" será el L

Y deberás conectar tierra a chasis de la moto.

(Lo estaba escribiendo . . . )


----------



## MBruno (May 5, 2017)

Gracias ahora entendi


----------

